# CO group ride



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

The weather's nice so does anyone want to get together for another ride? Last one was in Boulder. Closer to Denver this time?


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm in Denver 'till Wednesday (scoping houses AGAIN). I'll sneak in an early ride with any local who wants to show me some good routes.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, anywhere is good, even Laramie.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Sigh...yet another attempt to get together and only one person is interested. 

Sledge - Sundays work best as far as weekends go. How does your calendar look?


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Sundays work good for me. Pick a route and date and time I bet I can make it.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Let me know the place and for how long. I can schedule my photo shoot around it for a ride. I am in Denver.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Bull,

What about April 10th. I was thinking start in Golden (parking lot) between 12th and 13th off Arapahoe. ride up past the "M" and over Lookout Mtn, down past Red Rocks to Morrison, then back up Rooney Road, past Bandimere and into Golden. Post ride refreshments at Golden City Brewery, Golden's 2nd Largest Brewey.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Sledgehammer03 said:


> Bull,
> 
> What about April 10th. I was thinking start in Golden (parking lot) between 12th and 13th off Arapahoe. ride up past the "M" and over Lookout Mtn, down past Red Rocks to Morrison, then back up Rooney Road, past Bandimere and into Golden. Post ride refreshments at Golden City Brewery, Golden's 2nd Largest Brewey.


Looks like I need to go check this route out tomorrow!!! I should be down for the 10th!


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Let's plan on April 10th. Start time around 10? Ride finished around lunch time.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Done deal.


----------



## figgskzoo (Feb 29, 2008)

same route again on Friday, 4/15? I'm in town on business but I've driven that route (or quite a bit of it) and it sounds like a good ride.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

That is a great route. I am guessing it will be somewhere around 30 miles with about 3000 ft. of climbing. What time would you like to kick off. I am good for anytime. I might be able to bring a friend or two.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=243961

Bubba,

Click link. Whole deal is in the Lounge (I know, it's scary over there), complete with Map My Ride. We roll at 10 am, sharpish.


----------

